# Recent Us Beer Experience



## pbrosnan (10/2/12)

Hi all,

Spent about 3 weeks in the US with the family. I never get over the range and diversity of the US craft beer market, and of course the availability and price. Here's a (incomplete) list of what I had, all were very good unless specified. The US obsession with hops continues, and I don't have a problem with that. The only real problem I had is that few outlets will split 6 packs so it's hard to make up a tasting session, but that is a small price to pay. And you do pay a small price, average for any of the beers in the list would be $12 a six pack from a small supermarket. It's much cheaper in a large super market (e.g. three 330ml Chimays plus glass was under $16). Anyway here's the list:

Fat Tire Amber
Chimay Red
Chimay White
Stone IPA
New Belgium Winter Ale
Lagunitas IPA
Lagunitas Maximus
SNPA
SN Heffe
Anchor Steam
Dogfish Head Midas Touch (yuck)
SN Ruthless Rye (Great)
Karl Strauss Tower 10
Blue Moon Heffe (meh)
Green Flash West Coast
Dogfish Head 60 Min
Dogfish Head 90 Min
English Ales Dragonslayer IPA
Lagunitas Rich Copper Ale
Kona Fire Rock PA
Anchor Liberty
Mendicino Red Tail Ale
Deutches Hop Hedge
Unitas Dublinere Black IPA
Anchor Brekel's Brown
Anderson Valley Brother David's Trippel (excellent)
Green Flash Barley Wine
Craftsman 1903 Lager (best lager I had but didn't have many)
North Coast Brother Thelonius Abbey Style
Firstone Walker DBA
Stone Arrogant Bastard.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (10/2/12)

I've never met you, you're probably a great bloke and a good brewer, but man I hate you right now....


----------



## chunckious (10/2/12)

pbrosnan said:


> SNPA



Meh....we can get that here. :beer:


----------



## pbrosnan (11/2/12)

Chunkious said:


> Meh....we can get that here. :beer:


errr ... yes?? Not in the quantities and at the price either.


----------



## Jace89 (11/2/12)

Show off.....
Did you have a favorite?


----------



## Nick JD (11/2/12)

That Kona PA is not too bad. I like their Golden Ale best.


----------



## pbrosnan (11/2/12)

Jace said:


> Show off.....
> Did you have a favorite?


I thought the SN Ruthless Rye was a standout, very hoppy and dry. All Lagunitas were excellent.


----------



## browndog (11/2/12)

Hey Ross ! any word about when we are heading over for the beer camp?


----------



## spog (11/2/12)

me as well :icon_cheers: .......cheers.....spog......


King Brown Brewing said:


> I've never met you, you're probably a great bloke and a good brewer, but man I hate you right now....


----------



## Clutch (11/2/12)

As someone who's going to LA, OR, NY, CHI and DEL in August for beer stuff, I'm interested to find out how your liver feels right now?


----------



## Deerfoot (11/2/12)

A few pictures of the local Safeway in Roseburg, Oregon (appx 26K pop)... 
The mass produced and cheep beer is on the right half of one row, the rest of the row and a half in 'crafted' beers. 














Most of the crafted beers are $7 per six pack, you can see a lot of $14.99's ... that's for 12.


----------



## Deerfoot (11/2/12)

Clutch said:


> As someone who's going to LA, OR, NY, CHI and DEL in August for beer stuff, I'm interested to find out how your liver feels right now?



I'll be in OR from May to November ... where are you going there?


----------



## Snowdog (11/2/12)

Looks like a nice Californiaish list.
Two Thumbs Up for the Deschutes Hop Henge!


----------



## pbrosnan (11/2/12)

Clutch said:


> As someone who's going to LA, OR, NY, CHI and DEL in August for beer stuff, I'm interested to find out how your liver feels right now?


Not too bad I guess. Bear in mind that this was a family holiday so beer was not the main focus. That being said because of the easy availability of a craft beer in the US I still had a damn good beer experience. I was buying schooners of SNPA over the bar at a casino in Las Vegas for $7, they also had Pilsner Urquell on tap for the same price. So the liver did have a heavier than normal load but not enough to cause a malfunction. And if you travel from LA to SF via Hwy One, stop at Big Sur and check out the Maiden Public House, 
. Great country atmosphere and great beer selection. Not much to eat but the nearby River Inn fixes that.


----------



## dogs01 (11/3/12)

Deerfoot said:


> I'll be in OR from May to November ... where are you going there?




Hi, 

I'll be in Newport OR from 30th Aug till 27th Sept living in the apartments above the Rogue Bayfront public house. Call in sometime and ask for Dogs. They all know me.
Dogs


----------



## thedragon (11/3/12)

Deerfoot said:


> View attachment 52287




Saw the tag of $5.99 and thought that the beer wasn't that cheap that's until i realised that the price wasn't 5.99 each but for a six pack! What a price.


----------



## eamonnfoley (11/3/12)

Deerfoot said:


> A few pictures of the local Safeway in Roseburg, Oregon (appx 26K pop)...
> The mass produced and cheep beer is on the right half of one row, the rest of the row and a half in 'crafted' beers.
> 
> View attachment 52284
> ...



They know how to treat the beer in Oregon and Northern Ca. I was blown away by the mass refrigeration when I was there.


----------



## freezkat (11/3/12)

That sessions (boring) and the molson canadian (ick)aren't craft brews, nor is becks/st. pauli girl. pilsner urqel isn't either but dang it's good. 

If you like Czech beers try Staropromen. I was in Prague last year. That is more of a local favorite. Or try a real Budweiser not the AB InBev version. You can't get it in the US. (Best Buffalo wings in the world are at the Hard Rock in Prague. They have a Paprika Goulash seasoning vs a strictly cayenne flavor )


----------



## Snowdog (12/3/12)

Nice pic.. I see half-racks of Deschutes Mirror Pond & what appears to be their Twilight Summer Ale, & Bridgeport IPA! Miss those brews.


----------



## winkle (12/3/12)

pbrosnan said:


> Not too bad I guess. Bear in mind that this was a family holiday so beer was not the main focus. That being said because of the easy availability of a craft beer in the US I still had a damn good beer experience. I was buying schooners of SNPA over the bar at a casino in Las Vegas for $7, they also had Pilsner Urquell on tap for the same price. So the liver did have a heavier than normal load but not enough to cause a malfunction. And if you travel from LA to SF via Hwy One, stop at Big Sur and check out the Maiden Public House, View attachment 52288
> . Great country atmosphere and great beer selection. Not much to eat but the nearby River Inn fixes that.



Trois Pistoles _(SOB)_, oh how I miss you - come back soon.....


----------

